# Dzelži / Hardware >  LAN - (Local Area Network)

## Andris

Izveidoju mājās lokālo tīklu no 2 datoriem.
Interneta pieslēgums (Baltinet - kabelis) man ir jau sen, kamēr bija pieslēgts viens dators, viss bij kārtībā. Ieliku šim datoram otru tīkla karti, savienoju ar otru datoru, šķiet ka visus nepieciešamos parametrus arī ievadīju.
Lokālā tīkla ietvaros datu apmaiņa starp abiem datoriem ir kārtībā, bet internets neiet nevienam no šiem datoriem. Ja atslēdzu lokālo tīklu, tad internets man iet (uz galvenā datora), bet kad saslēdzu lokālo, tad nekā.
Jau iepriekš paldies katram, kas var dot kādu padomu.

----------


## Vinchi

Ir divi varianti. Pieslēdz internetu vienam datoram un uzliec uz šo datoru proxy serveri. Vienkāršāk viss sanāk ar SWITCHu. Nopērc Swichu pa 6 Ls pieslēdz interneta kabeli un abus datorus pie tā. Vari noskanēt lokālo tīklu un pārbaudīt kāda ip adrese neizmantojas un uzliec otram datoram.

----------


## Andris

Laikam ne tur ierakstīju - te tā angliskā navigācija forumam, grūti orientēties.
Rakstu pa jaunu:
Paldies, bet tiku galā ar šo problēmu bez citām papildierīcēm - pārstādīju setingus galvenā pc abām kartēm ar WIZARD palīdzību un aizgāja tā lieta, tagad ar no otrā pc rakstu.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vinchi

Drīzumā varētu būt pieejama latviskā versija.

----------


## Andris

Gribētu paturpināt šo tēmu.
Vienu datoru pataisīt par galveno tomēr nebij laba doma, jo tagad galvenais jātur ieslēgts, lai no otrā PC varētu piekļūt internetam. Nopirku Switch Router, saslēdzu, sakonfigurēju - starp PC un rūteri datu apmaiņa (sent/received) ir ok. Bet netā šādi netieku, jo IP adrese piesaistīta konkrētam PC. Kā to apiet?

----------


## MatajumotorS

Routerii pameklee funkciju clone MAC vai vietu kur MAC-adresi var ievadiit un ievadi tur taa datora mac-adresi pie kuras provaideris ir piesaistiijis.
vai otrs , viekaarshaaks variants - piezvani provaiderim un pasaki, ka datoram esi nomainiijis tiikla karti, lai tie atsien un piesaista pa jaunu (piesaistiisies jau router'is).

----------


## marizo

1)IP adrese datoram nav piesaistīta
2)manuprāt tev rodas problēmas ar to, ka ruterim vajag uzlikt PC tīkla kartes MAC adresi, bet tad tīkla kartei MAC ir jāmaina. To var izdarīt ar soft- piemēram, smac.

----------


## Andris

Paldies, MatajumotorS, atradu to "clone MAC" ar to viss izdevās, bet uz otrā kompja tagad nets stipri bremzē, daudzas lapas vispār neatver.
Kamēr bija saslēgts bez rūtera, tikmēr gāja daudz ātrāk.
Bez tam no otrā komja netieku pie rūtera konfigurācijām. Kaut gan ar rūteri manā saprašanā vajadzētu būt abi kompji vienlīdzīgi. Mēģināju arī rūterī mainīt vietām kabeļus, bet nekas nemainās  ::  nesaprotu kur tā problēma slēpjās.

----------


## BigBlackCat

Kāda bija pieredze ar D-Link WLANiem? Man majās ir tāds gļuks, ka internets laik pa laikam vienkarši pazud, bet konekts starp Pieejas punktu un datoru ir. Ar provaideri ari it ka viss ok.

----------


## AntonsK

dlinki ir gljukuvaaceles.
vismas 514 accesspoints tochana.

jamam settingiem rams iekshaa, kuraa vinjsh pat meedz gljukainus ieraxtus veikt, ko izdzeest nevar..

jaapagaida, kad kondieris noseezhas kas ramu uztur un tad tikai noresetojas, maita.

master clear arii nepaliidz..

nez, es tiku no jamaa valjaa, un juutos labi, protams, var jau buut, ka shis notiektais exemplaars bija gljukains, bet nu droshi, ka arii citi var gljukot, nebuutu briinums...  

kjiina..

----------


## BigBlackCat

jama settingiem - vari partulkot?  :huh: 
Bet man izdodas uztiasiit repair conection un tad tikls kaadu laiku iet.

----------


## Andris

Man beidzot aizgāja normāli: pirmā datora pirmai tīkla kartei (kuras MAC adresi clonēju uz routeri) uztaisīju disable un i-netu jamam kompim pieslēdzu caur otro tīkla karti (caur kuru agrāk man bij saslēgts mājas lokālais tīkls) - acīmredzot bremzi deva tas, ka bija divas ierīces ar vienādu MAC, tapēc otrais kompis maldījās un nevarēja atrast pareizo ceļu uz "ārpasauli"

----------


## marizo

es jau teicu, ka datora tīkla kartei mac jāmaina.. vai jāmaina tīkla karte..

----------


## konis22

Vienkaarssa lieta un viss tiks atrisinaats!!!Nevajag neko kaa vieniig nošārēt ienākošo tīklakarti!!!!Neko nevajag!!!Kad nošārēsi tad dators automātiski otram kompim piešķirs ip 192.168.2.100 un ies gan iekšējais gan inets !!!Es mājā šādu tīklu lietoju gan ar xp gan saslēdzu xp ar 98 logiem!!!Viss rubī!!!Galvenais ieliec vienādu darbagrupu!!!!

----------


## tvdx

zinu ka noteikti jau ir par veelu bet zini ka šo lietu sauc par lokālo bezdibeni..
katrai kartei ir jāuzstāda dažādas klases ip lai drošāk un izejošajai kartei ir vaidziigs tik ip un subnet mask citu neko nedriikst jo tas izveidos bezdibeni

----------


## dmd

ak vai  ::  
ģeniāli murdziņi.

----------


## arnis

jaa, murdzinji toch, un par zagshanu (citeeju-Vari noskanēt lokālo tīklu un pārbaudīt kāda ip adrese neizmantojas ) senajaa babilonijaa meedza nocirst roku.....

----------


## tvdx

ar tīkliem ņemos visādas problēmas esu redzējis unn pārsvarā ar divām tīklēnēm ir šāda problēma jo cilvēki uzliek ka viena tīklene atsaucas uz otru nevis izmanto jau ms iekļauto setup network....

----------

